# forage grass seed where to purchase



## jdeoliveira74 (Feb 22, 2012)

hey 
I am new here just purchased two doe kids nigerian breed.  I have a nice size back yard also have 6 chickens looking to seed the yard with good seed for the goats and chickens to eat.
what and where should  I look. I live in wilmington nc on the coast!
thanks
Jon 
p.s. I get my babys in a couple weeks they were just born on the 2


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Stores and sources are regional depending upon where you live so you might look for a Tractor Supply or other animal/livestock store that would sell pasture mix seed.  Garden centers would be another place to look as well as private/independent feed stores.
I use the term "pasture mix" as it has a balanced mix of plant seeds that are appropriate for various animals to eat.  Also, if you have the luxury of finding a store that sells straight seeds (not mixed), you could customize your own seed blend appropriate for your animals.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2012)

We buy ours from our county farm Co-op.  "Cooperative farm Bureau"  They are listed by county, so the county name would be first, if you are trying to look it up in a phone book.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 23, 2012)

We just overseeded the pasture we keep our goats in.  We went to Southern States Farm Store.  They have an isle with bins of different seeds to choose from, so we could get any mix we wanted at any ratio.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it too early to seed?  Since it has been such a warm winter I keep forgeting it is still winter.  Is it alright to plant oat seed (whole oats not rolled oats) for goats to eat?  Or would it be better to sow orchard grass?


----------



## hcppam (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to get dry land pasture mix, for the south west mountains. Like said depends on where you live.  Ask at your feed store


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

I go to our local feed store and they sell a Pasture Pro, which is a mix of seeds that is ideal for our area.  It has Timothy, Clover, Orchard Grass, etc.

For our area, Maryland, my family always over-seeded in either February or September.  I will be over-seeding this weekend.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 24, 2012)

We don't have a feed store close to us, but there is a big Ace hardware 2 miles away that sells a lot of farming supplies, including tools, garden seeds, and grass and pasture seeds. They have both giant bags and bulk bins.


----------

